# Rezept Lumb



## LarsDA (8. Januar 2005)

Hi  #h 
Wollte euch mal nen Rezept für Lumb verraten.
Ist einfach und relativ schnell gemacht:
Habs gestern ausprobiert - also den Gästen und mir hats geschmeckt:
Ist bezogen auf 4 gute Fischesser:

1200 Gramm Lumbfilet 
300 gr karotten
300 gr Zucchini
etwas abgeriebene Zitronenschale
1 Becher Creme fraiche
1 Ei
1 Bund frischer Dill
Salz, Pfeffer, Muskatnuss

Einfach den Lumb zum essen klarmachen in eine Auflaufform geben,
L e i c h t    salzen & pfeffern  
Karotten und Zucchini in ultrafeine Streifchen dann ca. 5 cm lange Stifte schneiden
Zitrone, Creme fraiche das Ei und Dill über den Fisch geben, verrühren und gut würzen - je nach Geschmack  - aber der Fisch verträgt schon bissl was.
Masse jeweils mit dem Löffel auf ein Filet geben
ca. 20 - 25 min bei 180 grad im Ofen bruzzeln, bis ne schöne Kruste entstanden ist.

Hatte nen guten Weisswein und einfach Baguette dazu.
Supi-Lecka, sach ich euch
 #h


----------



## duck_68 (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rezept Lumb*

Hört sich sehr lecker an - mit Sicherheit zur Nachahmung empfohlen #6  #6 

Martin #h


----------



## LarsDA (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rezept Lumb*

Jau, denk schon, dasses gaumenfreundlich mundet!
Besonders weil der Geschmack vom Fisch nicht überdeckt wird.
Die beiden Gemüse sind ziemlich neutral vom Geschmack her und die Zitrone peppt das ganze noch ein bisschen auf.
 |wavey:


----------

